# Nigie Buck vs. Half-Nigie Doe



## CattleCait (Sep 28, 2013)

I recently brought home a little fullblood Nigerian buck. We weighed him in yesterday at 18lbs, tiny little squirt! He's 9 months old, so he should be able to get the job done. 

Here's my concern - my doe is only half Nigie and half something full-sized. She's just under 50lbs. Is he going to be able to, er, reach her? He's a lot more squat than her, almost exactly half her height.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

where there's a hill there's a way!!!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah it sounds like it might take some practice/ trial and effort, but being a Buck he will be plenty motivated!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...he can reach just fine if you have a down hill slope or even a few blocks behind her.

He seems very small for his age weight wise... average birth weight Nigerian as well as Nigerian /Pygmy kids here have all hit 16-18 pounds by 9 weeks old.... sounds like your little guy could use a bit more concentrated nutrition if he's going to be expending energy with rut.


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

That is one tiny buck! All of our nigerians are much larger than that by then. For instance, we have a 6.5 month doeling I just weighed. She was 36 lbs. I sure hope that little guy is alright. If he's healthy, I'm betting he finds a way.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Aye, even for a slow growing Nigerian, that is *tiny.* My slow growing Nigerian doe weighed 20lbs when I got her at 3 months old, she just gained weight very slowly after that. I couldn't imagine a nine month old buckling being that little!

What do you feed him? Mineral, grain, and hay-wise? Has he ever been wormed? When and with what? Was a fecal done? Has he ever been treated for coccidia?


----------

